# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  الفرق بين الجنايات والجنح والمخالفات ... في قانون العقوبات المصري

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الجرائم ثلاثة أنواع :
الأول : الجنايات .
الثاني : الجنح .
الثالث : المخالفات .

الجنايات هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالعقوبات الآتية :
الإعدام .
السجن المؤبد 
السجن المشدد . 
السجن .

الجنح هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالعقوبات الآتية :
* الحبس .
* الغرامة التي لا تزيد أقصى مقدار لها على مائة جنيه .

المخالفات هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالغرامة التي لا يزيد مقدار لها على مائة جنيه .

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

ما المقصود بالسجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد؟

تجيب على التساؤل السابق المادة 14 من قانون العقوبات بقولها

" السجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد هما وضع المحكوم عليه في أحد السجون المخصصة لذلك قانونا ، وتشغيله داخلها في الأعمال التي تعينها الحكومة ، وذلك مدة حياته إذا كانت العقوبة مؤبدة أو المدد المحكوم بها إذا كانت مشددة .
ولا يجوز أن تنقص مدة العقوبة بالسجن المشدد عن ثلاث سنين ولا أن تزيد على خمسة عشر سنة إلا فى الأحوال الخاصة المنصوص عليها قانوناً ".

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

ما المقصود بعقوبة الحبس في قانون العقوبات المصري؟

توضح المادة 18 من قانون العقوبات المقصود بعقوبة الحبس بقولها

"عقوبة الحبس هي وضع المحكوم عليه فى أحد السجون المركزية أو العمومية المدة المحكوم بها عليه ولا يجوز أن تنقض هذه المدة عن أربع وعشرين ساعة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنين إلا فى الأحوال الخصوصية المنصوص عليها قانوناً .
لكل محكوم عليه بالحبس البسيط لمدة لا تتجاوز الثلاثة شهور أن يطلب بدلاً من تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس عليه تشغيله خارج السجن طبقاً لما تقرر من قيود بقانون تحقيق الجنايات إلا إذا نص الحكم على حرمانه من هذا الخيار" .

وما هي أنواع الحبس؟

تحدد المادة 19 من قانون العقوبات أنواع عقوبة الحبس بالتالي:

عقوبة الحبس نوعان :
* الحبس البسيط .
* الحبس مع الشغل .
والمحكوم عليهم بالحبس مع الشغل يستغلون داخل السجون أو خارجها فى الأعمال التي تعينها الحكومة .

----------

